# Tuna are hungry!



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

What can I say been ready for a While now to Chase some tuna but between work and whether have not been able to go.So everything lined up to take off Sunday morning head out to find the tuna, thanks to some reports we new that it was on at blindfaith and the drill ship next to it.We started out Saturday morning catching hard tails around mass filled the live well up and headed toward petrious .The water was absolutely beautiful almost Cobalt we really only picked up a couple marks deep tried free lining live baits out no takers so we decided to set up a drift where we saw a couple tuna Sky out of the water I hooked up first at about 80 lb Yellowfin for the first fish of the day got him right to the boat and unfortunately a bad gaff shot cut him off.So went back started chunking on another drift hooked up on a nice 60 pound Yellowfin.We decided to head farther out fished delta house no bites then made it to drill ship next to blond faith around 10pm as soon as we got close saw multiple tuna skying chasing flyers !So once again we drifted with some live baits with no takers but blackfin , I through out a popper huge splash drags screaming fight him for a little while he's able to spit the hooks .Now 2 of us throwing poppers getting hooked up lost several fish was able to land 9 solid yellowfin filled up both ice boxes on my friends 36 invincible! Around 3 made the call to run 40 miles to a rig to deep drop for some barrel fish so the crew could get some rest .Was able to get 8 barrel fish then the sun came up and we started looking for shrimp boats the first 3 had only Bonita then the fourth the deck hands are yelling huge tuna! Pulled behind the shrimp boat and began seeing huge sickles coming out of water as the tuna was eating by catch! The owner of our boat setup the 80w on the bow threw a live hardtail in and instantly hooked up but was cutoff by some of the rigging then the yellowfin went down .The shrimper said they had been feeding them for a hour so we were a little late still awesome to see.Turned the boat home and came back early cause fish box was maxed and had plenty of work ahead cleaning tuna.We did catch several blackfin only brought back 10 good ones .


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I caught my biggest tuna yet on a popper took me 48 min to get him in using a Stella 10,000 reel with a 100lb terez ROD which broke and thankfully was still able to catch the fish!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG!!!!! Great TRIP!!!!! Someday, I'll hit it like that.... someday!!!!!! Good for you and your crew!!!!! WOW


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome report capt, how far out from P'Cola is the blindfaith? We sucked at the Ram Powell, Marlin, Beer Can and P town.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Pretty work!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Impressive!!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good stuff. I love me some topwater tuna. blind faith is about 150 ish from Destin.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn I hate I missed that trip!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Those damn tuna are a young man's fish! My back still hurts from one 15 years ago!

Helluva trip, guys.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

yes sir that 48 min fight kicked my but


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Excellent report! Great work


----------

